# Get An Idea of What Senior Living Costs in Your Area



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2017)

Here's a place where you can put in your area (zip code) information and find out about senior living costs, latest info from 2015.  http://www.aplaceformom.com/senior-living-cost-planner




> *How Much Does Senior Living Cost in Your Area?*
> 
> 
> Our *Senior Living Cost Index* helps families plan for the costs of senior living. _See typical living costs in your *city*, *county*, *metro*, or *state*._
> ...




More here:  [url]http://www.aplaceformom.com/blog/04-25-2017-cities-with-fastest-growing-senior-housing-costs/
[/URL]


----------

